# Brembo 18z Brake Retrofit



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

So I drive an 02' Audi TT Quattro 225 and my car makes over 500 whp, as one may imagine when you start making a lot more power you want the ability to stop far sooner. I'm interested to know how much it would cost and the best way to retrofit both the front and rear brakes of the VW Touareg or the Porsche Cayenne Brembo 18z brakes. 

If anyone can provide me this info or is selling their own setup and can give me info to get through the process I would be eternally grateful.:beer:


----------



## Matsu (Nov 5, 2015)

From all the feedback I researched the 996 calipers are better stoppers

Matsu


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

There is some good detailed threads on this and everything you need here on vortex and other forums as well.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

Can the 996 TT calipers be found for a competitive price compared to the 18Z plus I'm looking to utilize both front and rear braking setups has anyone installed both?


----------



## Katie83 (Oct 14, 2010)

Bump because I'm interested in this as well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bearvr6 (Feb 19, 2008)

*I Kill hondas For Fun!!*

I was gonna do the same swap on my 03 passat wagon cause the cayenne or touareg calipers bolt rite up to the passat im not sure on the TT if they bolt rite up but heres a post you can look into. GL 

:thumbup:www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/274285-cayenne-brake-upgrade-what-rotors


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey,

a number of companies sell the 996TT caliper adapters for the AUDI TT/R32 spindles. The issue with the 18z/6Piston is the fact our Master Cylinder isn't build to hold the pressures of the 6 pots. The 4 Pot 996TT are the better option for our cars. I had 4 pot Wilwoods we custom made brackets for on the R32... I am going to use the 996 TT calipers next. 

I know KOMET Motorsports in Illinois was selling brackets a while ago. Google can yield some results as well. I don't have them off the top of my head. The brackets are designed to be used with stock Audi TT / R32 334x32 rotors. As far as the rears. I know its been talked about but you shouldn't disrupt the breaking BIAS front/rear in times past I have always seen kits such as the ECS rear kit where they space out the OEM caliper and use a larger rotor. That is probably your best bet. 

Good Luck :beer:


----------

